# neooffice, ses patches, ses paquets de langue



## mkreynes (6 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,
J'ai depuis peu un IMAC léopard.
J'ai téléchargé neooffice, mais je n'arrive pas à installer les patches et le paquet en langue française.
J'aimerais bien avoir un logiciel qui me parle en français...
Est ce un problème spécifique à la version léopard?
Merci de m'aider.

Mkreynes


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2008)

Bonjour

Il faut télécharger le patch de langue français (attention : bien choisir entre PPC ou INTEL)

http://www.neooffice.org/neojava/fr/langpackdownload.php

et il suffit de l'installer (2clic sur le .pkg)

(neooffice ne peut pas être ouvert pour l'installation)


----------

